# What is YOUR hair regime?



## SagMaria (Mar 9, 2007)

What are some of the best products that have touched your prized manes?  SPILL ALL!!


----------



## KAIA (Mar 10, 2007)

*Shampoo:* Biolage colorcare therapie
*Conditioner:* Biolage colorcare therapie 
Before drying my hair i use: Kenra Platinum smoothing creme.After i blow-dry and use the straightner (Corioliss flat iron -best i've ever used!- i got the pink one cute as hell ) i use:
*Hair serum:* Biosilk - silk therapie (just a little bit otherwise will be all greasy)
*to style: * Kenra Platinum texturizing taffy (just on my bangs to keep them on the side)
*to finish:* Biolage shielding shine mist. to protect my hair from frizz.

and that's it... sometimes is hard to be a girl ... LOL.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 10, 2007)

I use matrix sleek look shampoo/conditioner, then I put paul mitchell super skinny serum in it and occasionally I use some matrix color shine spray once its dry.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 11, 2007)

Shampoo: Moist by Aussie
Conditioner: Moist by Aussie
Product: Mastermind by Bedhead (if I want texture), Ceramic Silk Creme (for straightening), and/or Thermasilk Detangler
Glaze: Dark Brown by John Freida (really good b/c my hair is red/brown but I'm trying to keep it a more cool color... I just dyed it from super-red to blonde, to red, to dark brown in the past year).
Finishing: Citrus Lift Finishing Spray by Herbal Essensces (it's not sticky or stiff at all and smells really nice)


----------



## Holly (Mar 11, 2007)

Shampoo: Lushes Cynthia Sylvia Stout
Conditioner: Lushes American Cream
Product: Catwalks Catfight (Pliable pudding to spike my hair in the back) Bed Heads Hard Head hairspray, and Tresemmes lock in spray for colour treated hair


----------



## Corien (Mar 11, 2007)

I just wash my hair three times a week, and the days I don't do that I spray some 'leave-in' spray from a drugstore to give my hair a fresh scent in my hair. I think I need to take care of my hair a bit better!


----------



## franimal (Mar 11, 2007)

i also like the sleek.look line by matrix


----------



## little teaser (Mar 11, 2007)

biolage hydrateing shampoo and conditioning balm
aveda sap moss shampoo/conditioner
aussie moist shampoo/conditioner 
aussie 3 minute miracle deeep (stuff rocks)


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

i use pantene (yeah, i know its bad for you) shampoo & conditioner.  I find that it works best out of all the brands i've used (High and low end)

recently i've started using a new conditioner and i loveeeee how it smells... i forgot what its called though (yeah, not helpful)

I never do any hair masks because I'm lazy :S

Sometimes i use a bit of biosilk or the dove leave in balm


----------



## ahuerta (Mar 12, 2007)

]i use pantene (yeah, i know its bad for you) shampoo & conditioner.  I find that it works best out of all the brands i've used (High and low end)

why is pantene bad for you? i've never heard that. it's the only thing i can use. hmmmm....


----------



## labwom (Mar 12, 2007)

Pureology shampoo and conditioner is the best! It's a little pricy but it works for me. It leaves my hair soft, shiny and the frizz stopped the first time I used it! I haven't used anything else in 4 years!


----------



## Cushie_Butterfi (Mar 13, 2007)

Shampoo: *Neobio Appleshampoo*
http://www.neobio.de/en/produkte/produkte.php?id=103
It's the best product ever.  But I don't know if it's available in the USA.






In the morning, I always use a very little portion of *Neobio Hennabalsam plus.* My hair is sooo silky and shiny all the day!
http://www.neobio.de/en/produkte/produkte.php?id=106





Every week I use this as a hairmask. stay in 1 hour *Sante Brilliant Care*


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 14, 2007)

Best conditioner I've used: Paul Mitchell Tea Tree
It smells so clean and made my hair all nice....

I use Pantene too...There's nothing "bad" about it...its just a myth.


----------

